# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  Slap Chips

## AmithS

Hey All,

Any tips\suggestions on how to prepare slap chips.

I normally do a pre cook at a low temperature and then a final cook at a high temperature.

I have seen a few other people say that they blanch in hot water, some people add sugar to the water ?????

Seems like there are lots and lots of other ways to do this....

----------


## AndyD

With the thread title 'Slap Chips' I couldn't resist. :Big Grin: 

Pre-cook fry at lower temp (140C) until fairly soft, store and final cook to order at 180C. You'll have the best slappers in town.

----------

tec0 (11-Apr-12)

----------


## AmithS

hehehe, suprisingly lots of people like slap chip threads  :Smile: 

After you pre cook, what method of storage do you use ?

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

To get true slap chips you dont want to cook at too high a temperature.
You could use pure blanching at 160 and serve as is.
Boiling to precook is also done, although steaming is quicker and easier. Both pooking and steaming do make it a bit tougher to work with the chips and needs to be spot on. Oil blanching offers less headaches.

----------

tec0 (11-Apr-12)

----------


## AndyD

> After you pre cook, what method of storage do you use ?


If the pre-cooked chips will be final cooked within an hour or two then ambient room temp storage in a suitable plastic bin. If they're going to be standing pre-cooked for more than a couple of hours then in the coldroom they go. Food in a cold room should be covered for hygiene purposes and also to prevent prevent weight loss by dehydration which happens surprisingly quickly in a refrigerated environment. 

You should get yourself a copy of the HACCP regulations which cover acceptable holding times and temperatures and a lot more stuff you should know.

----------


## AmithS

Hi Guys,

Once you peel and cut your chips.  Is there a way to store them say over night to speed up morning prep and then just blanch them in the morning ?

Thanks,

----------


## Scaffold

What everyone is missing is that the real secret lies in the type of potato that you use. Trust me on this one...

----------


## AndyD

I agree with what you're sayin Martin, for me the slapper the chips the better but you've got some contradictory food posts in several threads.

My secret technque involves boiling the thick cut slappers in water till 3/4 cooked, refrigerate for a few hours in an open container which also drys them then fry in rape oil at around 150 celsius. To serve you need real newspaper, salt and vinager. They don't taste the same on a plate or eaten out of white paper or plastic.

----------


## rfnel

> I agree with what you're sayin Martin, for me the slapper the chips the better but you've got some contradictory food posts in several threads.
> 
> My secret technque involves boiling the thick cut slappers in water till 3/4 cooked, refrigerate for a few hours in an open container which also drys them then fry in rape oil at around 150 celsius. To serve you need real newspaper, salt and vinager. They don't taste the same on a plate or eaten out of white paper or plastic.


Andy, next time you visit Johannesburg, pay a visit to Hillside Fish and Chips in Rosettenville.  They have the best 'corner cafe' style fish and chips I've ever had.

When it comes to fast food joints, no-one beats McDonalds' chips (not 'slap', I know), although Steers comes close.

----------


## AndyD

Thanks for the recommendation, if I'm ever in the area I'll give them a whirl  :Smile:

----------


## pieksie

> Andy, next time you visit Johannesburg, pay a visit to Hillside Fish and Chips in Rosettenville.  They have the best 'corner cafe' style fish and chips I've ever had.
> 
> When it comes to fast food joints, no-one beats McDonalds' chips (not 'slap', I know), although Steers comes close.


McDonald's chips tastes like cardboard!!

But after reading this thread I am so lus for slap chips right now!!

----------


## Scaffold

McDonalds makes pretty good chips in my mind but its nothing compared to the "slap chips" from our local corner cafe..When they hot and fresh you slam them on a fresh slice of bread with real butter, add some chilli sauce and you're in heaven!!

----------


## tec0

We also have this Fish and chips shop about 3min from my home. It is like little pieces of Slap-Chip heaven. Apparently it comes down to preparation. Apparently you wash then steam the potatoes “peeled” till they are close to being cooked.  “soft but not mushy soft” and you give them time to cool down. After that you cut them into nice junky chips. Start boiling the oil then you just dip and fry!!!  

Or you can just buy them "saves you a lot of time"

----------


## Scaffold

I used to work at an Adega Restaurant some years ago as a manager and remember having a conversation with one of the managers from the Fish and Chips shop next door. He advised me that you must only use "Vanderplank" potatoes and never the standard "Mondial" potatoes. He gave me a demonstration and I was very impressed. If you rub the potatoes' skin with your tumb and the skin comes of easily then its a good quality potato for frying chips. "Mondial" potatoes are good for roasting and mash apparently.... :Lttd:

----------

Citizen X (23-Oct-12)

----------


## pieksie

I love The Fish & Chip Co chips! nom nom..

Have anyone notice how horrible oven bakes chips is these days??  Or does anyone maybe know of a brand that tastes nice?

----------


## Scaffold

Darn! Now Im sooooo lus for fish and chips! Gonna make it tonight for me and the misses. With lots of lemon and crushed sea salt.  :Zyfingerdance:

----------


## Citizen X

Okay, *now I'm hungry!* See what you done!!!!!

----------


## Scaffold

Haha. Went to the Fish and Chips Co at Centurion Lifestyle Centre last night. Ordered 2 pieces of snoek, small hake, small chips, calamari and a russian. It was the best fish and chips Ive ever had. HONESTLY!!! I was so impressed. We got there just before they closed and the owner made all the food himself. Felt kinda guilty keeping them open but boy did we enjoy their food. 

So here is my 3 food revelations for 2012:

1. Eggs Bennedict from Greenfields in the Mall@Reds. Excellent breakfast!!
2. Mixed Bruchetta(roast veg, chicken and tzaziki, roast beef and redwine sauce) from Fournos bakery in Centurion Mall. Devine for a quick lunch!!
3. Fish and chips combo from the Fish and Chips Co. at Centurion Lifestyle Centre. Stunning, unpretentious dinner!!!

Those 3 meals would be on my list for the perfect day. Only thing that will beat those meals is a good old braai with some Castles!!

----------

Plumbing Supplies (02-Nov-12)

----------


## Citizen X

> I used to work at an Adega Restaurant some years ago as a manager and remember having a conversation with one of the managers from the Fish and Chips shop next door. He advised me that you must only use "Vanderplank" potatoes and never the standard "Mondial" potatoes. He gave me a demonstration and I was very impressed. If you rub the potatoes' skin with your tumb and the skin comes of easily then its a good quality potato for frying chips. "Mondial" potatoes are good for roasting and mash apparently....


A very good morning to you Scaffold,

I actually learnt something very interesting from you about which potatoes to use from chip frying! Going forward, I'll be inspecting all my potatoes before I cut and fry them! I'll tell you something interesting about growing potatoes, they grow like a weed! No matter what you do, you can't seem to stop them from growing. Potatoes hijacted a better part of my garden! It took about 2 years to get rid of them. I prefer to buy my potatoes, not really grow them. My vegetable garden suffered this year. At present the only vegetable I have growing is spinach..

----------


## Scaffold

Howdee Vanash. Dont take my word for the potato advice. Im merely another telephone in the link. But what this guy showed me was impressive to me, however you may aswell say that it was the type of oil he used or the temp of the oil. lol. I find onions to grow like that. My chilli plants died tjop tjop over winter but my onions grew like crazy!!

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

It is a Galric Chive Plant not Onions Scaffold !!  :Nono:

----------

